# Can you housetrain a goat?



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

We have a Nigerian Dwarf...anyone ever housebroken a goat to go outside or in a litter box???

Please don't ask why  I just want to know how! :baby04:


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

I housebroke a couple of bottle babies to a dog crate lined with grass hay last year. It took two days. Every time I caught them peeing, I'd put them in the crate. When they'd get up from their nap (they slept in it), I'd say "go pee" and then let them out as soon as they did (since they usually did as soon as they stood up). There were still a few pellets around the house, but usually they poop when they pee. Seriously, it only took two days. They'd run to the crate and pee. Now when my son takes them in his truck (he's training them to be pack goats), he says "go pee" before they jump in the truck, and they do. Keeps the back of the truck cleaner.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I housetrained a Pygmy cross bottle baby once. You can house train kids to potty outside, but in my experience, goats still don't make good house pets. The climb all over everything and I really don't care for goats on the kitchen table. Mine move out to the goat pen once they can climb on the table.


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

My aunt took one of our does that was born in June and she is housebroke. She goes in and out during the day and stays in at night. Of course she also rides in the front of the truck to go to Sonic and regularly gets her hooves painted! I'm not sure how she trained her though, she put her in at night because of coyotes and she just never messed anything up. The doe was 4 months old when she left here.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

So what does she have when she goes to sonic?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL my dad say's he shudders whenever he imagines my house when I"m older, haha. I'll have several kinds of animals in the house that usually aren't, lol. Included are goats. He's adamant that they can't be housebroke. I Told him they can, and that I'll have a couple in the house.


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

mygoat said:


> LOL my dad say's he shudders whenever he imagines my house when I"m older, haha. I'll have several kinds of animals in the house that usually aren't, lol. Included are goats. He's adamant that they can't be housebroke. I Told him they can, and that I'll have a couple in the house.


It's not so bad...


----------



## computerchick (Jun 24, 2005)

Absolutely! A great plus when you go on school visits, therapy visits etc 

Just ask Amos our little wether! 



Andrea


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm not sure what she has Doc! LOL
I couldn't believe it when my Aunt told me that, little Aurora certianly is living it up compared to her barn life here. My Aunt hates dogs and would never have one or let her kids have one. She loves the goat and is looking for a second one!


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

When I had newborns in the house for a couple weeks I easily trained them to wet on the paper. They almost never missed. But no luck in getting them to do number 2. Luckily dry litter is easy to clean up!


----------



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

DocM said:


> I housebroke a couple of bottle babies to a dog crate lined with grass hay last year. It took two days. Every time I caught them peeing, I'd put them in the crate. When they'd get up from their nap (they slept in it), I'd say "go pee" and then let them out as soon as they did (since they usually did as soon as they stood up). There were still a few pellets around the house, but usually they poop when they pee. Seriously, it only took two days. They'd run to the crate and pee. Now when my son takes them in his truck (he's training them to be pack goats), he says "go pee" before they jump in the truck, and they do. Keeps the back of the truck cleaner.


Our doe is about 2 weeks old and on a bottle. We have freezinf temps here and she has no mommy to keep her warm, so she lives with us 24/7. Right now, she has a diaper most of the time and naps in the bathroom. I am going to have to try this because she hates the diapers.

Thanks!


----------



## kanpope (Oct 14, 2004)

DocM said:


> It's not so bad...


I LOVE THAT PICTURE! SO sweet! Here is a pic of ours...


----------

